
Show HN: Send random dog pictures to your friends - DrSayre
https://cocoa.dog
======
DrSayre
I mostly built this for fun and to get more experience working with Stripe.
But if anybody has experience with apps that sends SMS, I would like to know
if there's anything else I need to do.

------
snowpanda
Dogs are the best

